

What would a professional do? - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/what-would-a-professional-do.html

======
michael_dorfman
That was actually oddly satisfying, for a Seth Godin piece. Not exactly
substantial, but his main point is a good one, and probably worth repeating.

